# A little help please..........



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!!!!!
I started my new "glosso-iwagumi" two weeks ago.
dimensions: 75x35x40 cm (100l/25gal)
lighting: 1x55w/10000k PL + 1x36w/840 PL (91w and 6000 lumens)
CO2 bottle with DIY external reactor.

Since the last week, I have seen a type of algae that is a problem for me........I don´t know this algae that seems ¿ciano? (I don´t know )
The last thursday the tank was full of this algae:
What I did?
1-I removed algae with a little brush
2-water change
3-I added NPK (10 ppm of NO3)
4-Black-out during 3 days

The last Sunday the tank was OK .......algae was gone. I did a new water change and I added NPK (EI method)
Yesterday..............................algae has returned and grows very very fast

Today´s Pics:
My tank......


















The terrible algae



























Removing algae:


















Well........................do you know this type of algae?
What you would do?

Regards


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

CO2 levels!!! Make sure that your CO2 is constant and above 30ppm at all times. Once you have that as a constant, you can begin to look at your ferts, lighting, etc.

jB


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its hair algae. Once established, grows before your eyes (literally). Proper nutrients will still cause it to grow. Remove what you can with a toothbrush. Prune leaves that are infected. Turn over gravel if need be. Large water change. Do this once a day or twice. Keep nutrient levels good. Harass the algae. H2O2 dips for the plants work well also. Don't forget to clean filters also.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

that looks like soft brown algae maybe mixed with hair. 

For the brown algae you can add some otocinclus to your tank. I would add 4-5 for your tank. 

This algae type is very typical of newly established tank. It's also one of the easier ones to get rid of. Otos are a great solution and as your tank ages you tend to not see it anymore.

David


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

do you have seen the last photo?..........ummmmmmmm
When I remove this algae with my little brush is of brown color and seems mucous.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I had the same thing. Its hair algae covered in diatoms.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

If the algae has nothing tough than in it then it most likely is just brown algae (ie. diatoms). Check in the Algaefinder to find more information, but generally oto's and snails can easily take care of it.


----------

